# Whipped Rebatch



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone - here is my whipped rebatch soap.

Grate your soap and place it in a large microwavable bowl.  If your original soap had a water discount, or if the soap has been sitting around for a while, you can add a little fluid at this point.  You can use oil, tea, juice or water.  I strongly discourage milk or coconut milk as it can cause your rebatch to seize and then once it has cooled turn back to liquid.

Okay - so now you put your bowl into the microwave at 30% power for 10 minutes.  Stay there and watch your soap because it can start to climb out of the bowl, but that doesn't usually happen unless your heat is too high.  At about the 5 minute mark, take your bowl out and stir the soap, it should be starting to soften, put it back in the microwave and continue the cycle.  Once the initial 10 minutes is done, stir your soap - if it's softened and starting to turn liquid you can take your electric mixer, not your stickblender, but the cake mixers.  Whip the soap for only a couple of seconds and then place it back into the microwave again at 30% power and now you're going to be pulling it back out every few minutes and whipping until your soap looks like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You shouldn't see any little bits of soap - it should all be melted and smooth.  Keep in mind it is not going to be pourable like CP or HP, but more like a thick cake batter.  At this point you will whip it again, then place it back into the microwave @ 30% power for about a minute.  Now put it into your mold (don't use your shaped molds - plain ones work the best).

Your soap will set up fairly quickly so you can unmold.  The soap is going to feel "spongy" and will take a week or so to harden.  Once it's hardened this will be a floating soap.

Here are a couple of examples of whipped rebatch:











If you have any questions on this method I'll answer the best I can...

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Lindy! You're the best on this and so inspiring...

Tanya


----------



## unmouton (Feb 10, 2009)

Why "whip" a rebatch? Does it make your soap look better or anything? Also, can you add fragrance or color in this kind of rebatch?

Sorry if these are rediculous questions! While I have been making CP for a little while now, I haven't worked up the courage to rebatch yet. Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 10, 2009)

unmouton - there are no stupid questions.

The reason I got into making a whipped rebatch is that it give a rebatched soap a creamier look than a straight rebatch.  You can definately add colour, extra ingredients or fragrance.  I would add it once the soap is actually melting with the exception of any fluids I am adding which I would put in right at the beginning.

Whipped rebatch soap will also float....nice side benefit.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Feb 14, 2009)

*x*

somehow i missed this post-gee, thanks lindy!  another new way to fix my soap.  i've always been shy about rebatching-my few attempts weren't very  successful.  i couldn't get the soap to blend.  i'll take a another whack at this, tho.


----------



## tracey11474 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> unmouton - there are no stupid questions.
> 
> The reason I got into making a whipped rebatch is that it give a rebatched soap a creamier look than a straight rebatch.  You can definately add colour, extra ingredients or fragrance.  I would add it once the soap is actually melting with the exception of any fluids I am adding which I would put in right at the beginning.
> 
> ...


How do you know how much FO to add to the rebatch?


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 7, 2017)

Is in it the right texture and consistency to go through a frosting bag? To my mind, a huge advantage of whipped rebatch would be that you wouldn't be trying to fill a floppy plastic bag with a hot, caustic substance.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Dixie- Lindy hasn't visited the forum for almost a year now (she's been busy with her business and running the Canadian Soapmaker's Guild). It might be a longshot, but you could try PMing her with your question.


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 7, 2017)

I tried piping just regular whipped soap (not rebatch) and even though it was fluffy enough, it got too stiff too quickly to really do much, and my bag split, it was a nightmare. Maybe it was my recipe, but I don't think a rebatch would be much different.


----------

